# Vintage style NATO strap?



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

I've been looking for a replacement NATO for the below watch which I just acquired as it is thin and just feels cheap, having browsed ebay I found this which I like the look of. Does anyone have any experience with this type (it looks thicker than the basic one currently fitted) or advice on where else to shop for a good quality one?










Thanks in advance,

TC


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I've bought a couple of NATO straps from that seller. One I like, one I didn't, but there was nothing wrong with the quality.

I wonder if the one you linked to will look a bit stiff and new compared to the watch. I think I'd be looking for leather or suede, but that's just my taste.


----------



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> I've bought a couple of NATO straps from that seller. One I like, one I didn't, but there was nothing wrong with the quality.
> 
> I wonder if the one you linked to will look a bit stiff and new compared to the watch. I think I'd be looking for leather or suede, but that's just my taste.


 I definitely want it to look aged so may have to speed it up, I'm not very confident in the links (and one of the lugs appears to have had a small repair) so a NATO gives a bit of extra confidence if one does fail. I wanted something other than leather so suede may be a good option- I'll see if I can find something that may suit it. I really need to find a local shop where I can look at them to see what works and what doesn't, maybe a trip to town is in order this weekend.


----------



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> I think I'd be looking for leather or suede, but that's just my taste.


 Since you mentioned suede and I thought NATO was safer for this watch, I found this on ebay which I think looks great in the pictures- I'll order it tonight so there is time to be put off if anyone has found them to be shoddy!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Have a look on Etsy at one piece slip through straps, or Russian Bund straps. You can discard the pad if you don't like it.










￼


----------



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks, I've seen those before but not a fan yet!


----------



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

The suede strap turned up and although the finish isn't bad, it is far thicker than the 1.2mm stated by the seller. Usually this wouldn't be a bad thing but being a NATO and sitting on two layers- the watch is 4-5mm off my wrist which is far too much and doesn't look right.

I can return it however- is there a way of compressing or thinning suede that anyone knows of? if that is possible then it needs to be aged as well which will be the next question!


----------

